# Suche ein MMORPG



## SolidLiquid (24. Juli 2013)

Servus Leute,

ich habe bis heute noch keine MMORPG gespielt und würde das gerne mal ausprobieren. Hab bis heute nur Shooter oder auch mal Simulationen gezockt. Nun habe ich aber festgestellt das es ja unzählige gibt und hab mal eine Liste gefunden mmorpgliste.net, wo ich zwar einige Games beim Namen kennen, aber keine Ahnung hab was da zu tun ist bzw. wie es aufgebaut ist. Am Anfang würde ich auch gern ein Free2Play testen, bevor ich mir  eins kaufe oder sowas.

Welche Tipps habt ihr für mich?

Danke und noch einen schönen Tag


----------



## Horstinator90 (24. Juli 2013)

Bestes MMORPG ist World of Warcraft.. kannst auch erst mal testen.. bis lvl 20 oder so 

da siehste schon was vom spiel.. du kanst dort alles machen wie pvp oder raids.. ab 90 machts dann richtig spaß


----------



## MOD6699 (24. Juli 2013)

Wenn würde ich ein f2p ohne Einschränkungen empfehlen... zumindest soweit wie es möglich ist. Z.b. Rift soll fast nichts gestrichen worden sein. Ansonsten evlt. ein Spiel wo man nur das Hauptspiel kaufen muss? Guild Wars 2 oder The Secret World.


----------



## NatokWa (24. Juli 2013)

WoW WAR mal gut .... bis MoP kam .... 

Probiers mit GuildWars 2 o.Ä. . 

Abgesehen davon kommt es eh drauf an welche ART von MMO du zocken willst ... dazu sagst nämisch GARNIX .... World of Tanks ist auch ein MMO , aber garnet zu vergleichen mit WoW , GW2 oder gar so sachen wie Maestia oder Ragnarok Online .

Was suchst du also ? 

Eher Futuristisch (Planetside2) ? SciFi massig (Star Wars the Old Repuplik/Star Trek Online) ? Klassisch haudrauf (Guild Wars 2 / WoW / u.v.m.) ? Oder lieber was Asia-Mäßiges im Manga Still (Maestia / Ragnarok Online 2 u.v.m.) ??

Die Auswahl ist VERDAMMT groß , also must du erst sieben WIE du spielen willst .... erst DANN kan man dir ernstgemeinte Vorschläge machen . (Inklusive FREIE (Kostenlose/Piraten) Server auf Wunsch *g*)


----------



## noctum (24. Juli 2013)

kannst ja mit wow (kostenlos bis lvl20) anfangen, ohne dich groß einzulesen hast du anfangs ne menge spass. lass es aber nicht zur sucht werden


----------



## mauhdl (29. Juli 2013)

Spiel doch dragon's prophet ist sau geil und kostet nichts!


----------



## Schnierfka (4. August 2013)

Also Guild Wars 2 würde ich dir nicht empfehlen, weil es doch schon ein sehr gutes gestricktes Gameplay ist. Ja ich weiß questen und hochkommen ist leicht.

Ich würde dir WoW empfehlen oder Silkroad Online. 
Beide sind nicht so schwer und man lernt sie wirklich sehr schnell.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (5. August 2013)

Was ist mit RIFT? Für mich derzeit die beste Alternative zu WoW.


----------



## mindblowing (11. August 2013)

Hi,

ein weiteres sehr schönes MMO ist EVE-Online.
EVE Online ist ein Massive Multiplayer Online Roleplaying Weltraumspiel - EVE Online
Das Spiel kann man auch 14 Tage kostenlos testen.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## tehfan16 (20. Oktober 2013)

Bestes MMORPG Game Ever ist Metin2 aber um da was zu erreichen brauchst du richtg fett Kohle


----------



## BlackNeo (21. Oktober 2013)

tehfan16 schrieb:


> Bestes MMORPG Game Ever ist Metin2 aber um da was zu erreichen brauchst du richtg fett Kohle



Das Spiel ist unglaublich schlecht, hat wenig Content und ist reines Pay2Win, es jst nur Ausbeuterei von Kindern die mit Mamis Handy tausende Euro Schulden machen.


----------



## dmxcom (23. Oktober 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist unglaublich schlecht, hat wenig Content und ist reines Pay2Win, es jst nur Ausbeuterei von Kindern die mit Mamis Handy tausende Euro Schulden machen.


 
Da hast du Recht. Selten sowas schelchtes gesehen wie dieses Metin.


----------



## xElv1sHD (23. Oktober 2013)

Bestes und vor allem auch fairstes MMORPG ist in meinen Augen Guild Wars 2. Man kauft sich die CD und dann hat man nie wieder anstehende kosten, ausserdem ist es kein Pay2Win und man hat lange Spass daran. Ausserdem gibt es Events, bei denen mehrere Hundert Spieler 20min auf einen Boss kloppen, das ist einfach unübertreffbar^^


----------



## dmxcom (24. Oktober 2013)

Guild Wars 2 rockt echt


----------



## xTobi (26. Oktober 2013)

Also damals war Runes of Magic richtig cool -> Runes of Magic: das Fantasy-MMORPG (Free-to-Play)

Hat sich aber einiges seit der Zeit verändert glaube ich.


----------



## BlackNeo (27. Oktober 2013)

xTobi schrieb:


> Also damals war Runes of Magic richtig cool -> Runes of Magic: das Fantasy-MMORPG (Free-to-Play)
> 
> Hat sich aber einiges seit der Zeit verändert glaube ich.



Schon damals war RoM perverse Abzocke und das ist nicht besser geworden. Es ist reines Pay2Win außer du spielst 10h und mehr am Tag.

Und ich habs nicht casual gespielt, ich hab auf Progress gespielt, ich weiß wovon ich spreche. Hab auch 350€ in das Spiel gesteckt......


----------



## Deeron (27. Oktober 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Schon damals war RoM perverse Abzocke und das ist nicht besser geworden. Es ist reines Pay2Win außer du spielst 10h und mehr am Tag.  Und ich habs nicht casual gespielt, ich hab auf Progress gespielt, ich weiß wovon ich spreche. Hab auch 350€ in das Spiel gesteckt......



Das kann ich so bestätigen.
Nachdem ich festgestellt habe, das ich im Endcontent gut 100€ im Monat in das Spiel investiert habe, habe och zu WoW gewechselt.

RoM ist anfangs gut zu spielen und wird durch die Mehrfachklassen nicht so schnell langweilig. Aber im Endcontent geht es echt ins Geld, wenn man unbedingt am Ball bleiben will.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (27. Oktober 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist unglaublich schlecht, hat wenig Content und ist reines Pay2Win, es jst nur Ausbeuterei von Kindern die mit Mamis Handy tausende Euro Schulden machen.


 
Ich glaube du hast seine Ironie nicht herausgelesen.


----------



## BlackNeo (27. Oktober 2013)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast seine Ironie nicht herausgelesen.



Wenn das Ironie war war sie aber verdammt gut versteckt.


----------



## Patrin (28. Oktober 2013)

Was man auch bedenken sollte, bei vielen MMOs, etwa WOW, RIFT und sämtliche asiagrinder, besteht das Spiel quasi aus zwei Teilen. Im ersten Teil levelst du einen charakter durch fast identische Sammelquests(töte 20 x und bringe mir deren y). Im zweiten Teil ist man auf Gruppen angewiesen, um in kleinen Dungeons nach festgelegten Schemata zu funktionieren. Tut man das nicht, kommt man auch in keine Gruppe rein. 
Die verkrüppelte Mechanik mit drücke F1-x, warte x Sekunden, drücke F1-x, will ich nicht näher kommentieren. 
Aus diesem Gruppendruck können schnell Suchtmuster erwachsen.


----------



## Deeron (28. Oktober 2013)

OT: Generell sind Gruppenorientierte Multiplayergames (vor allem mmorpgs) mit vorsicht zu genießen, wenn man anfällig für diverse Süchte ist. Nachdem ich über lange zeit 2 von 3 Raids die Woche geleitet habe, bin ich von einem auf den anderen Tag aus dem Spiel (WoW) raus. War das beste was ich machen konnte.


----------



## dmxcom (29. Oktober 2013)

Wenn man mal mit WoW aufhört, fällt einem auf wie lang der Tag eigentlicht ist


----------

